

Research at Intel - liuming
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/research/intel-research.html

======
sillysaurus2
Since the link doesn't seem to contain any articles, here's a different link
to Intel rendering research publications: [http://software.intel.com/en-
us/intel-rendering-technologies](http://software.intel.com/en-us/intel-
rendering-technologies)

There's a lot of good stuff in there.

------
nkurz
Could one of the upvoters explain what's interesting about this page?

~~~
adamnemecek
Were you not inspired?

